# Game 62: Hawks @ Heat (3/12 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, March 12, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shane missed shootaround with flu-like symptoms. (We've had a flu epidemic all season.) Gametime decision.

Zaza didn't travel, so no fun with him and UD.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's to a birthday win for me :cheers:

1 year away from being old enough to come over and party with you Miami folk!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome to the 20s!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @MiamiHEAT: Shane Battier (flu-like symptoms) has arrived to @AAarena and intends to play in tonight's #HEATgame.


..


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Tell shane to **** off, don't want the rest of the team sick. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Live report from the Heat game on sportscenter. Birdman in the background wearing the home white shorts. 


We know what to blame if this losing streak ends tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PJ Brown is the latest former Heater to be honored tonight. One of the more underrated players in Heat history.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> We know what to blame if this losing streak ends tonight.


Who? The uniforms? lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Who? The uniforms? lol.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


>


At least they're not wearing those awful alternate whites. Then I'd be really worried.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I like these new unis.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yay original unis! Good to see some red in there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A UD JUMPER!










What a flop from Josh Smith.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SOFT from Smith. WTF!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another UD jumper?

WHO IS THIS MAN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat moving the ball very well on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Larry Drew, waste your timeout because your team is down only five. Not like they're playing egregiously bad D or not scoring.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice follow by Wade


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

haslem playing well.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow UD hit 2 jumpers in the 1st quarter.

Pretty good start for the HEAAAT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's weird how happy I am to see our normal home unis. Feels like a LONG time since we've worn them. So fresh.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Atlanta ball????? wtfff


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seems like referee debates never go our way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

great pass to bosh lbj


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great ball movement. Let's hope we keep it up enough to gain separation before the inevitable lull.

WHOA!! James2Wade!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

What aa playyyyyyyyy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick play by Lebron to Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron2Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ENERGY BUS


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD almost ended Teague's life with that outlet pass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBP achillees heel = free throws


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WALT3R


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333

Who is this UD?! Smartly didnt go up a 2nd time, and instead kicked it out to a wide open Ray Allen?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THRAY


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw that Ray turnover coming the moment he started bringing up the ball. No need to get cute like that. He's way too turnover prone. Put it in LeBron or Rio's hands.

If I'd rather have the ball in Chalmers' hands than yours, that says something.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad pass by Ray Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

First time for Birdman in the home whites.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The lull starts early. Welcome to Sloppy City.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh haven't had any rebound.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bron's pisseddddddd


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D there


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

**** happened there at the end?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Referees care not if you were fouled, LeBron.

A lot of weird miscues on our part in that quarter.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Several misses but lucky enough the shot clock saved us on Hawks' attack.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-18 after 1

Heat shooting 38%, but up 8. Lebron is having trouble finishing inside tonight. Looked like he was fouled on a couple of them though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's a lot to ask for Wade to play with this lineup. Cole/Allen are awful together, and Battier/Birdman are extremely limited. I really hope this is adjusted for the playoffs. Wade needs Bosh out there when LeBron is sitting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Birdman alleyoop

think he reversed it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh shit! Wade2Birdman! When did we last have a C that could do that?

Here's the inevitable 3 splurge from the opponent.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2BIRD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hawks all of a sudden cant miss from 3

nice drive by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH with these threes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Oh shit! Wade2Birdman! When did we last have a C that could do that?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade playing like 09


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade lefty dunk and 1. The ball-movement is returning. Like re-dawning a loose pair of boxers after going briefs for a week.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So weird when Ray draws fouls, but I luvz it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole is such a wreck in transition.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

ughh weve been missing so many easy looks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep leaving shooters open. This is fun.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

time to get lebron back in


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Where is LeBron? Did he get injured during that non-called foul?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3pt barrage, and cant finish offensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat still shooting just 39%. Most misses are inside the paint though. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat - 39%

Hawks - 53%


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad time for a bad shot Wade.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron back in. Great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

THRIO


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pass Rio to the cutting LBJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3rd thrio in the first half


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The hell was that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario and UD. They were playing too well so they both had to combine for an awfully stupid play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice step back J by bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio's had 2 go in and out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat loving the Bosh-Tolliver matchup.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice play by Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way to draw the foul doing nothing with .1 on the clock Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, dumb foul by Josh Smith.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've scored 11 points in the final 3 minutes or so.

Way to push the lead back up after the nasty stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57-44 at the half

Great close to the quarter to get this lead up to 13.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL such a Smoove foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great to see we're not playing our classic offensive game (43.9% at the half), but still up double-figures.

:eek8:!! 2 FTAs to 20!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

What a move by Chalmers!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice move by Rio there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ud kicking it old school tonight. Dat running hook.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalm3rs!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

Great and quick 7-0 run


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thrio.....!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we rock with:

Thray
Thrio
Battithray

Consensus everybody?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Why not pass, Wade?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice makeup shot by Wade after the miss leading to the 4-point-swing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're missing a ton of easy looks at the rim tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron now 3-11 with a majority of the misses being around the rim. Very weird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battiethray! I like it!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've only scored 17 this quarter.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bad scoring night for LeBron.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

What a steal by LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice sneak under the rim Birdman!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the steal, then sweet pass to birdman for the dunk


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Passive defense there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's weird how as soon as March hit, LeBron started looking human. Not saying he hasn't still been great, but February was apparently his Power Month.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That ball had just started to fall when LeBron slapped it. Suddenly Ivan Johnson is crashing the O boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

79-65 after 3

If the Heat could just make their shots in the paint, they'd win this one easily. Cant have any letdowns to start this 4th quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We can also work with LeThray obviously. Those are the main 4 guys who are going to be hitting them anyway haha :joel:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our D has been crazy handsy these past two games. 

LeBron resting to start the fourth.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL how'd Ray get away with that one :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Johnson offensive rebound and foul again. Come on guys.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Birdman cant lose a board battle with Ivan Johnson. come on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman will pick your pocket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333

sick ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Steal by bird! (where have I heard that before...)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dat Thray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Johnson easily allowed the tapout now.

Sick block Birdie!

COLE DIDN'T **** UP A BREAK!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman!

Cole2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bird block, Cole2Wade, boooom!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lookin like 19 fellas


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Win streak will surely extend to 19.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Cole and1

Wade with 5 steals. Guy is all over the place.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

I hope LeBron will come back in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Cole and 1!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

lebron might not come back in lol


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still playing dat D. Cole and Bird looking great there.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Dwight Howard has shot 39 freethrows tonight


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

doctordrizzay said:


> Dwight Howard has shot 39 freethrows tonight


And made 39 points in total.

25-39 from free throw line is not bad for being Howard...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade with the easy and-1. Surprise that lob made it to Dwyane. How is he so bad at that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is awesome at the moment


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

39 points on 13 shots. Efficient.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

11 steals last two games for Wade. That's OK.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like LBJ will get to rest the entire 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

While we're talking about Howard, apparently he was flexing at Magic fans and screaming at the top of his lungs as he walked off the court. Guy is so unaware of self. He'll always be a moron. This self-created "adversity" hasn't helped. A taste of success and he's boasting. The premier jackass of the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope we didnt get the big 3 out too early.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude...too early for this bad a lineup. Four quick points given up after two deplorable possessions on O.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are 21-2 since we acquired Birdman. Not saying he's the main reason for our run, but he has been a very solid part of our rotation. Love his energy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This lineup won't score 7 points these final 5. Don't **** this up Spo.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

One does not simply shoot 39 freethrows is a game. How is that even possible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thsi is one eyesore of a lineup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray you had Shard wiiiiide open in the corner and you put that up?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We are being too soft right now.

Back in with LeBron!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So ****ing annoying. Are you kidding me Spo? Gotta be up 30 with 5 minutes to go all-D-League.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Haha wtf just noticed that line-up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What was that, 4 layups in a row? **** that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How could Spo not see that coming? smh.

Should've taken Wade out, put Lebron and bosh in. At this point, they would have been on the bench already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Dwight shat on the Magic pretty hard right there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still no stars...BUT JOEL SCORES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :joel:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

He didnt change the line up. Lol probably doesn't want to seem like a tard


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Funny Magic fans.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: swag


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JAMES JONES TAKING THE BALL UP THE COURT. SURPRISE!

Just ****ing hand it to them after they score. Make it take it. :spo:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Cole so reckless around the rim


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:joel: All Joel everything :joel:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Anthony!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

So Joel our offensive player with this line up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel carving it haha


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:joel: ALL :joel:
:joel: JOEL :joel:
:joel: EVERYTHING :joel:​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel to the rescue


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel splosion!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I said this lineup wouldn't score 7 points the final 5 minutes. They scored 6. ALL. JOEL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 98-81

19 in a row

Shot around 40% the whole game, yet controlled it throughout.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And finally pulled ahead of them by .4%

Time to hit the road and go for 20 @PHI. They've played us decently well so far, so again, can't overlook it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

19 baby :joel:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My gut feel is we will beat Philly, and lose to Milwaukee in Milwaukee. That team/place is almost the new Conseco.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*tomhaberstroh*  Heat's win streak now at 19. Average final margin vs. below .500 teams during streak: +11. Against winning teams? +12.4.


What do we say about this team vs. bad teams/good teams?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Minny (yes, the Timberwolves of Minnesota) is pounding SA by 20 in the fourth as the Spurs rest Duncan and Kawhi. Would put us 2 ahead in the loss column.

Great to see LeBron leave his Quail Man undies at home, and we still win comfortably with him as a regular homosapien.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even Kawhi Leonard falls into the rest category for Pop? He really doesnt care at all about the regular season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Random: Shavlik Randolph lead the Chinese Basketball Association in scoring. That shit should fold.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice win. This team seems to be reading the game on another level. Can't lose unless the other team plays perfectly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*ByTimReynolds*  LeBron's 3 FGs are his lowest-ever in a Heat regular-season game. They won by 17.


..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Saw the game at my associate's house. I love how Heat are playing with such energy. Up by 20 and they played suffocating D like they were down 10. 

Birdman has been great and he keeps improving. He is starting to look like the missing piece, athletic shotblocker that can catch and somewhat finish. As he is getting back into shape and learning the team schemes, he is improving a lot. I like that!he can be our mini chandler without the anchoring D that we always wanted.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aside from having no jumper, he does seem to be a lite version of our ideal C. I was worried about his man D when he first got here, but it's improved drastically.

On top of consecutive blowouts with season-worst performances from LeBron, after a long streak Shane has gone two games without a 3. His 3ball is another typically crucial element to our success.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, the jumper is needed for him to become our Ibaka.

His man D is not too bad, his biggest flaw when he came in was the off the ball/team defense. I was afraid he was too dumb or too much of a knuckle head to learn it and crack the rotation but it looks like he is making stride. I love it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well it was obvious his rotations would be off as a new member. His on the ball defense was lackluster at first, but has since been great.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I know, I just didn't think that he would get better. I thought he would be shelved because he won't learn it properly.


----------

